# Beginner's mock hunt



## Arianrhod (11 January 2017)

Hi all, I'm a complete newbie with regards to hunting, and I've been invited to go along to the 'Beginner's Mock Hunt' at Warlingham in a couple of weeks' time.  I understand what a mock hunt is, but can anyone please advise what a beginner's one is?  And what should I wear?  Other than standard jods/breeches (and obviously riding gloves/hat/boots), I don't have any specific rider wear, so I'm guessing I need to buy something - but what?

I haven't jumped in many years, and even then it was only very low jumps, so would I be ok at a beginner's mock hunt?  I'm told the jumps are optional?

Thanks for any tips!!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (11 January 2017)

There used to be one that was done by a riding school in the next county to where I lived.

At the time, there was no jumping involved. I never attempted it as I had a couple of friends that did it and said it was beyond carnage and that the beginners day the local hunt was a plod in comparison.

They described it (and I've seen videos of more recent ones by the same place) as a very long fast hack, very little stopping and horses going at all angles and stages of bog off. They weren't paired with someone experienced so didn't learn the etiquette of a hunt, both were proficient riders but both felt unsafe.

That's not to say that the one you are looking at will be like this, but it's worth keeping in mind.

As for clothing, ask or see if it states. If you need to, it can be done inexpensively with a black/navy jacket, shirt/tie, and beige/fawn jods, black boots. Google pictures will help, or a quick search and read of hunts etiquette pages.


----------



## hibshobby (12 January 2017)

Oh this thread has made my year ! I started hunting with the beginners mock hunt at Warlingham (Warren Barn Farm ?) as a first time very novice horse owner about 20 years ago. Back then it was the Old Surrey and Burstow (not sure what they're called now) who were the hunt staff. It's a fantastic way to learn.
I found the beginners meet to be over land where the everyone was a bit more tolerant of novice horses, and landowners understanding about the field going where perhaps the field shouldn't !
 I always wore rat-catcher, but as it's the beginners meet, anything clean, tidy and workmanlike will be fine. Jumps are optional, but pull away early if you're not going to jump as others behind you will. They are not large, although there was one famous hedge that was a brown-trouser job for us newbies ! Good luck if you meet that !
You certainly get the atmosphere and the hunt staff did a great job of making it sound like the real thing. I learnt loads about myself, even more about my horse and the hunting "process".


----------



## Arianrhod (12 January 2017)

Thanks so much both for your replies.  I've been taking advice from a few other places too, and as you mentioned hibshobby, I've settled on wearing ratchatcher (secondhand coat for now, till I see if my nerve and/or riding ability is up to the job of going more regularly.  And even then I may stay in ratcatcher, depending on what everyone else does!!) and am now umming and ahhing over air jacket vs BP - wearing over the hunt coat, I'm thinking full BP will be just too bulky, and since I ride in neither at the moment, so will have to bite the bullet to buy one or the other, I'm leaning towards air jacket .. although wincing at the cost!

Hedge-jumping is a definite no-no for me, even when I was jumping many many moons ago it was only over very low fences, I never went further than that, and I think my ability to meet the ground in new and interesting ways may be explored in depth if I try my hand at hedges just yet!!  

I will be borrowing one of my lovely YO's ponies to go (she invited me to the hunt) as my own horse is as yet not broken in, let alone hunt-worthy, and apparently this pony is already hunt-seasoned, so it will be just me and my as-yet-unproven-in-fast-riding abilities that are going to be tested.  Gulp!!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 January 2017)

Arianrhod said:



			Thanks so much both for your replies.  I've been taking advice from a few other places too, and as you mentioned hibshobby, I've settled on wearing ratchatcher (secondhand coat for now, till I see if my nerve and/or riding ability is up to the job of going more regularly.  And even then I may stay in ratcatcher, depending on what everyone else does!!) and am now umming and ahhing over air jacket vs BP - wearing over the hunt coat, I'm thinking full BP will be just too bulky, and since I ride in neither at the moment, so will have to bite the bullet to buy one or the other, I'm leaning towards air jacket .. although wincing at the cost!

Hedge-jumping is a definite no-no for me, even when I was jumping many many moons ago it was only over very low fences, I never went further than that, and I think my ability to meet the ground in new and interesting ways may be explored in depth if I try my hand at hedges just yet!!  

I will be borrowing one of my lovely YO's ponies to go (she invited me to the hunt) as my own horse is as yet not broken in, let alone hunt-worthy, and apparently this pony is already hunt-seasoned, so it will be just me and my as-yet-unproven-in-fast-riding abilities that are going to be tested.  Gulp!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you will have fun - and as a tip, tights under jods for extra warmth, or base layer long johns 

As for the air jacket v back protector - technically they are supposed to be worn concurrently, especially for hunting/xc type activities but many people wear just the air jacket, and this is the more expensive of the two so depending on your mindset might be the better option to go for as it would be an investment. Just check the horse is canister proof!

I think there is actually one that is a BP and air jacket combined, so might be worth looking into as well.


----------



## Arianrhod (12 January 2017)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			I'm sure you will have fun - and as a tip, tights under jods for extra warmth, or base layer long johns 

As for the air jacket v back protector - technically they are supposed to be worn concurrently, especially for hunting/xc type activities but many people wear just the air jacket, and this is the more expensive of the two so depending on your mindset might be the better option to go for as it would be an investment. Just check the horse is canister proof!

I think there is actually one that is a BP and air jacket combined, so might be worth looking into as well.
		
Click to expand...

Great tip, thanks - I've actually invested in some thermal breeches, as I need them for normal riding anyway, I hate getting cold!!  

I've looked at the combined BP/air jacket, yes - but it's still very bulky.  I know my health is worth some bulk, but if I'm not comfortable then riding something new like this is going to be difficult.  I thought perhaps air jacket for now, and if I only go very occasionally that will be fine as I'm only likely to stick to mock hunts for now.  Assuming I manage to make it through the beginner's one, that is!  

As to whether the horse is canister-proof ... I've been told the horse I'm borrowing is "bombproof" ... well, we'll see ...


----------



## hibshobby (12 January 2017)

For your first time, having a horse that knows the job is an excellent idea. I am eternally grateful to the mock hunts for helping me to find out that my horse didn't give a stuff about the sound of a horn, lots of other horses and people or me shutting my eyes when jumping a fence ! When I got to go for real, all I had to worry about then was what was going on, and I could enjoy it.
I'm sure you'll be fine, whatever you wear (definitely a body protector/airjacket) will be fine and have great day.


----------



## Wwarren (7 February 2017)

This was an awesome read!! i never new this was possible! Thanks guys


----------



## Arianrhod (7 February 2017)

Sadly the beginner's mock hunt was cancelled due to poor ground conditions, so I've no idea how I will get on  ... but I'm hopeful there will be another!!


----------



## peanut (7 February 2017)

hibshobby said:



			Oh this thread has made my year ! I started hunting with the beginners mock hunt at Warlingham (Warren Barn Farm ?) as a first time very novice horse owner about 20 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh me too!  I'd completely forgotten about mock hunts!


----------



## michael050981 (17 June 2017)

Anyone travelling from Horsham/Barnes green direction on Sunday wanting a travel mate???
Is anyone coming from Tunbridge Wells/Southborough area that would be looking to share transport? &#65533;&#65533;
Shame it's on Mother's Day  Those of us with young children can't come!
I am hoping to join you at this event. It would be both mine and my horse's first time out and I will be attending alone, so just to warn you I might need a bit of babysitting! Thanks for organising!
I have four sensible horses that would be available to take to this hunt on Sunday. Would need to be collected and dropped back to Dartford. I am happy to pay the entry fee.
What time does this start and how much? Is it just over warren barn or other areas? How big are the jumps??
Hayley Turner
What's the ground like please


----------



## GTRJazz (1 September 2017)

Warlingham riding club also do a Mock Hunt training day which I would recommend to anyone. 
The Mock hunt can be breath taking, 80 plus horses on soft ground at a pace approaching the first hedge
I was on a horse that could well of run out or stopped, the best feeling in the world when he took the hedge on, then jumped everything I pointed him at. 
Beginners Hunt you are never far from the start so can let the Master know you are retiring and hack back to the car park for a well earned cup of tea. Also the hedges are of the type you could crash through soft brush rather than wood and wire. 
Best and worst bit for me was the down hill canter and turn into a fence that could not be seen as side on cut in a hedge in the corner of the field. 
We had over half the field retire that day but is was very wet and cold. I had a swig out of the Masters Hip flask instead very welcome thanks.


----------

